# Build a system



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all I am looking for deep bass and clear highs, I thought about the Def Tech PC 600 system, however I am not sure if this will give me the range I want because of the small sattelites. I am considering building a system for about $1100 speakers and sub only please give me recommendations! This is what I was thinking.

Polk Audio - 10" 200W Powered Subwoofer - Black 
ModelSW110 BLACK

Polk Audio - 5-1/4" Bookshelf Speakers (Pair) - Black
Model:T15 BLACK

Polk Audio - 5-1/4" Center-Channel Speaker - Black 
Model:CS10 BLACK

Polk Audio - Dual 5-1/4" 2-Way Floor Speakers (Each) - Black
Model:TSI300 BLACK


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go a different direction than Polk if it was me. HSU Research offers some great Speaker Packages and makes some of the finest Subwoofers on the Market.

Here is a Package that might work for you:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast2.html
And if you could spend just a bit more:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid15pkg.html

I do not have the words to properly describe just how much better the HSU VTF-2 MKIII is over any Polk Audio Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I want to keep it around $1200 for the speakers. I was thinking an Onkyo TX-NR905 or Marantz NR1402 how would these pair with the systems you recommend? Also how do you feel about the Def. Tech Pro Cinema 600? thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> Thanks for the reply, I want to keep it around $1200 for the speakers. I was thinking an Onkyo TX-NR905 or Marantz NR1402 how would these pair with the systems you recommend? Also how do you feel about the Def. Tech Pro Cinema 600? thanks


Hello,
The first link Package costs $1249 and is far better than the Def. Tech 600. Especially the VTF-2 MKIII Subwoofer that comes with it.

The Onkyo TX-NR905 was Onkyo's Flagship AVR a few years ago and will have absolutely no problem driving either. And in truth, it will not have problems driving the vast majority of Speakers out there.

Just to be sure, you are talking about the almost 60 Pound, 2000 Dollar AVR from around 2007? It is just it has not been Commercially Available for some time and would almost definitely have to be a used AVR.
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

The Onkyo is fairly new it retails for $399 from Onkyo. Here is the link to the receiver http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR509&class=Receiver&p=i


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, for $1200 I would scrap a center and surrounds, and get two nice Tower speakers along with two nice subwoofers. You can maybe squeeze surrounds in if you like, but otherwise 2.2 will get you great sound.

I would look into a pair of Infinity C336 speakers mated to, perhaps, a pair of Rythmik FV12 subs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> The Onkyo is fairly new it retails for $399 from Onkyo. Here is the link to the receiver http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR509&class=Receiver&p=i


Hello,
It seems you had a dyslexic moment as it is the TX-SR509 and not the 905. I thought you were talking about the TX-SR905 which is one of my favorite AVR's. The 509 is a solid entry level AVR, but I would definitely step up to at least the TX-NR609 as it offers Audyssey 2EQ, a good bit more powerful Amplifier Stage, and THX Post Processing. Accessories4less has the HT-RC180 (1049 MSRP) for the absurd price of $349 Dollars.

Compared to the other 2, the 180 offers Audyssey's much more powerful MultEQ, a much much more powerful Amplifier Stage, more HDMI Inputs, and much more. It is pretty much a clone of the TX-NR807 with only minor differences. It is in a completely different league of AVR. Only downside is that it is HDMI 1.3 which means it will not pass 3D. However, for most 3D is not a big deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Jack, I am going with the HSU system, last question... Which will provide the better sound the high level (front speakers in and out of sub) or using the low level LFE input on the sub. Thanks fir all your help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> Hey Jack, I am going with the HSU system, last question... Which will provide the better sound the high level (front speakers in and out of sub) or using the low level LFE input on the sub. Thanks fir all your help!


Hello,
I would definitely use the LFE Input. You are going to be blown away by the VTF-2 MKIII. This Subwoofer blows away even the most expensive Polk Audio Subwoofer. As a corollary, the HSU Loudspeakers are Horn Loaded and are quite efficient. That is they will play amazingly loud with little AVR power.

Regardless of where Audyssey or whatever Room EQ sets your Speakers, I would crossover all channels to 80hz. I really think you are going to blow away your friends and family who are not familiar with HSU Research. Dr. Hsu attended M.I.T and truly is one of the most Gifted Speaker Designers out there. His Subwoofers have been especially lauded for well over a decade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Jack! I am a little leary about going with a system from HSU because of the recommended speaker placement and the fact that I can't hear them 1st. I looked at a system from Martin Logan that would consist of 2 Motion 4 Front 2 Motion 2 for the rear 1 Motion 6 for the Center and a Dynamo 500 Sub. What do you think of this setup? What about the Def. Tech ProCinema 800?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Motion Series is ok. The Folded Motion Tweeter is actually a 20+ Year Old Heil Design whose Patents have run out. While Dr. Hsu has some interesting Placement Guidelines, I would check out the Professional Reviews of the Speakers as they are all quite complimentary.

I would go with PSB Image Series from DMC-Electronics, Upscale Audio, or Saturday Audio as all three sell the last generation Image for pretty huge savings and they are absolutely fantastic.

Also, even if interested in the ML's. the Dynamo is not even in the same Solar System as the HSU VTF 2 MKIII. You really have to get up to ML's Grotto, Depth and Descent to have something special. The Depth and Descent are especially good and are fantastic for both Music and Movies. Problem is the Depth i costs more than your proposed budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I would go with PSB Image Series from DMC-Electronics, Upscale Audio, or Saturday Audio ...JJ


This is a set up I just recommended for a friend. As a 5.1 set up it is $1400, but if you skip on the center speaker or just wait awhile, that will take off $250.

PSB Image series:

----(3 of these for the Left, Center, Right speakers) 'Image B6 bookshelf' . To save money you can buy 2 from this site that sells B-stock ($400/pr) (the Image speakers are near the bottom of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm . Then you can buy a single B6 speaker (for the center speaker) from this site ($250/ea) http://www.listenup.com/PSB+IMAGE+B6-p-IMAGEB6-p-.html . 
(They do make and sell a special "center" speaker to go with the Image B6's but these "center" speakers rarely sound the same as the main L&R speakers, so I always suggest buying 3 of the exact same model for the front 3 speakers.)

----(2 of these for the surround speakers) 'Image B4 compact bookshelf'. To save money you can buy these from the site that sells the B-stock ($240/pr) (these B4's are directly under the B6's at the bottom of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm .

----(subwoofer) I recommend the HSU VTF-2mk3 ($509) http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk3.html .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Glenn,
We definitely seem to be of the same opinion. I like your taste in HT Gear...
Cheers,
JJ


----------

